# Your opinion on this recipie?



## Sativa Skin Care (May 17, 2010)

I am new to lotion making and am trying to compile ingredients to make a hemp seed oil lotion. Here is what I've come up with. Any input/advice/tips/words of wisdom would be GREATLY appreciated! I basically need to know if these ingredients are gonna work for me. I am trying to stay natural and vegan. Thanks so much!

Lotion Ingredients:

-Water
Aloe powder 200x & water

-Oil
Hemp seed oil

-Emulsifier
BTMS Conditioning Emulsifier (http://www.lotioncrafter.com/lotioncrafter-btms.html)

-Preservative
 Willow Bark Exract
(http://www.lotioncrafter.com/willow-bark-extract.html)


----------



## Deda (May 17, 2010)

I think if you are planning to sell a lotion with a 'natural preservative' it would be in your best interest to have a lab perform a challenge test on your preservative system.


----------



## carebear (May 17, 2010)

Interesting, but even the supplier has concerns



> In addition, challenge testing has shown that, in cosmetic formulations, of varying degrees of complexity,  Willow Bark Extract , when present in concentrations of 2.5 - 5%, contributes to the preservative efficacy of formulas even when no other synthetic chemical preservatives are used. It has proven efficacy against gram positive, gram negative bacteria, yeast, and mold.
> 
> *The choice of preservatives for personal care formulations should be carefully considered. This is especially true when using natural antimicrobials and or other “mild” antimicrobials. We recommend that every formula undergo stability and microbial testing to ensure adequate preservation.*



How much do you intend to use?  And what will the pH of your lotion be?  Do you know if there are any limitations to its use (such as pH, temperature sensitivity, reactivity, oil phase, etc.)?  Does it have an odor?  Or discolor products do you know? How stable is the stuff? Very interesting indeed.

http://www.in-cosmetics.com/ExhibitorLi ... ochure.pdf

=


----------



## carebear (May 17, 2010)

It's kinda expensive, unless you are using it as an "active" as well as a preservative.


----------



## Sativa Skin Care (May 18, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> I think if you are planning to sell a lotion with a 'natural preservative' it would be in your best interest to have a lab perform a challenge test on your preservative system.


I agree, and plan to do so. Does anyone know how/where to go for something like that? How much does it cost usually? Thanks!


----------



## Sativa Skin Care (May 18, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> Interesting, but even the supplier has concerns
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The amount I use will be determined after lab tests. I imagine that is the only way to find out the correct amount needed to preserve.(?)
As for your other questions, I haven't made it yet so I don't know. A question about pH though-how do you determine it? I know they sell test strip kits but I read those are pretty much useless and not accurate. Thank you!

-I meant to post this in Bath & Body, sorry!


----------



## Sativa Skin Care (May 21, 2010)

Can anyone else chime in here? Thank you!!


----------



## Sativa Skin Care (Jul 14, 2010)

Sativa Skin Care said:
			
		

> Deda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone have any info to offer?


----------

